# (266) Akatsuki leader identity finally revealed?



## Jiraiya_sama (Jun 30, 2005)

He is....

*Spoiler*: __ 



the third Kazekage!


----------



## Artuir (Jun 30, 2005)

Man, I don't think any theories *touched* what 266 showed us. I was shocked.

And the summary floating around was completely bunk too.


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jun 30, 2005)

Artuir said:
			
		

> Man, I don't think any theories *touched* what 266 showed us. I was shocked.
> 
> And the summary floating around was completely bunk too.


what do you mean exactly?
are you trying to say the akatsuki leader is a puppet controlled by sasori or something?


----------



## Despaired_Angel (Jun 30, 2005)

Why do you always make up impossible and idiotic theories that make no sense whatsoever? The third Kazekage is DEAD, killed by Sasori, thats why he has a puppet of him.


----------



## knowledge (Jun 30, 2005)

ummm i think it was a joke, because they seem to have somewhat similiar eyes...


----------



## Shd (Jun 30, 2005)

I thought that until I scroled next page of manga


----------



## lwong81 (Jun 30, 2005)

i hope this is a joke..


----------



## Marsala (Jun 30, 2005)

Artuir said:
			
		

> Man, I don't think any theories *touched* what 266 showed us. I was shocked.
> 
> And the summary floating around was completely bunk too.


Actually the second summary was correct, but all it said was that Sasori is a bishounen and Sakura and Chiyo are worried.


----------



## P4BL0 (Jun 30, 2005)

Yeah, tis probably a joke... 'cause I've never read such an unprobable theory.


----------



## Marsala (Jun 30, 2005)

Of course it's a joke. There's a tomoe visible in the puppet's eye, so he's clearly the 3rd Mangekyou Sharingan user. Unless... he's BOTH!!!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 30, 2005)

Despaired_Angel said:
			
		

> Why do you always make up impossible and idiotic theories that make no sense whatsoever?


thats who he is...you get used to it after banging your head on the keyboard a few hundred times.


----------



## BarbNara (Jun 30, 2005)

Oh God...not again with weird theories >_<.
The third Kazekage was killed by Sasori, Kishimoto showed that to prove that Sasori just powns, could kill the third Kazekage and make a puppet.


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jun 30, 2005)

~BONER~ said:
			
		

> thats who he is...you get used to it after banging your head on the keyboard a few hundred times.


I'm just trying to be a nut as much as you
this will sure be a long journey


----------



## boro (Jun 30, 2005)

well..i thought that too when i was reading it, it seemed like the leader is the third kazehage, but at the end, it isn't...he's a FREAKEN PUPPET


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jun 30, 2005)

It cant be the third kazekage cause Sasori made him into one of  his puppets


----------



## Dyroness (Jun 30, 2005)

Those lines are puppet eyes, not akatsuki leaders'.
And besides, his body was already used, the proof is in the own image. O_0


----------



## Aregashi (Jun 30, 2005)

thats very weak theory btw...


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Jun 30, 2005)

Naruto Databook 3 Entry, pg. 53:

Name: Jiraiya_sama (Not to be confused with Legendary Sannin, Jiraiya)
Village: NFgakure no Sato
Rank: Elite Teacher
Age: Unknown
Special Ability: Setsu no Jutsu (Theory Technique) - Type: Genjutsu, Rank: S, Range: Close - Far

Jiraiya_sama has a habit of making up theories (plausible only to himself) about things that have never been proven or things counter to those that have already been stated as facts numerous times and throwing them in your face as his own little "facts" (which are actually his own biased opinions) of the Naruto universe. He is very prideful of his "facts" and will argue with you to no end to drive his beliefs into your mind. It is believed that the only other person powerful enough to counter his Setsu no Jutsu is the legendary Kishimoto Masashi, though even he may find great difficulty in doing so.


----------



## o0ps (Jun 30, 2005)

It would have been a goood theory if the manga would have covered more of Naruto's fight instead of showing us Sasori's favorite puppet. I myself thought along the same lines until I finished.


----------



## Sopis (Jun 30, 2005)

*Akatsuki leader is...*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 3rd kazekage,he dissapeared ,they never found his body,and .. lok at his hair,same at the akatsuki leader!


 

Well prolly no,who knows,but i think that he can be the leader


----------



## OmniStrife (Jun 30, 2005)

He's Sasori's special puppet.


----------



## Zabuza-san (Jun 30, 2005)

Sopis said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's not the leader, sasori have him ass a puppet...


----------



## Maxlee (Jun 30, 2005)

It has been clearly shown that that 3rd kazekage guy is now a damn puppet.

About 10% of all Naruto characters have some sort of spikey hair, so if you base everything on that, then there's a lot of people being leader of akatsuki.


----------



## Fire101 (Jun 30, 2005)

Guess he only read half of 266...


----------



## Maxlee (Jun 30, 2005)

A lot of characters also have a second ring in their eye, so whenever the page shows some darn eye like that and the ink messes it up and creates 3 dots, it's immediately enough material for 5 more sharingan theories.


----------



## lwong81 (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah, he probably only read the 1st part....he didn't get to where sasori pulled the 3rd out of his scroll...


----------



## Keido (Jun 30, 2005)

Fire101 said:
			
		

> Guess he only read half of 266...


hahahahaha xD thats weird xD

ahem... Akatuski leader is unknown =] im still thinking the 4th Hokage


----------



## Shinigami1980 (Jun 30, 2005)

he is not the leader he is sasori's special puppet....chiyo-baa confirmed it ..and also when sasori opened the scroll it said "3" on it


----------



## Artuir (Jun 30, 2005)

Jiraiya_sama said:
			
		

> what do you mean exactly?
> are you trying to say the akatsuki leader is a puppet controlled by sasori or something?



No no, that's not what I said. I honestly don't think the leader is the third kage from the sand.. and it's definitely not the puppet obviously. but the hair looks very similar and i'm wondering if it's maybe like the son of the third (sand not leaf) or something..


----------



## bobo (Jun 30, 2005)

God, I love the akatsuki leader theories.


----------



## Maxlee (Jun 30, 2005)

Besides, this whole arc would be a little bit too much about The Sand, if the Akatsuki leader himself is from The Sand too. Not to mention being coincidental that all those Sand guys would come together this way.


----------



## Freija (Jun 30, 2005)

MasamuneX7 said:
			
		

> Naruto Databook 3 Entry, pg. 53:
> 
> Name: Jiraiya_sama (Not to be confused with Legendary Sannin, Jiraiya)
> Village: NFgakure no Sato
> ...


hahaha best one i've read in a long time *reps for you*


----------



## Akukairu (Jun 30, 2005)

where are the moderators?


----------



## mgrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Sandaime Kazekage.. A Puppet or Akatsuki Leader*

Well...

We have seen Sasori get out a new puppet.... Sandaime... the Puppet...

but.... Te sand elders said they never found his body... and Sandaime was way powerful...

I think... Sandaime is just a Puppet and dead in the ground or he is the Akatsuki leader


----------



## Maxlee (Jun 30, 2005)

But but but but yesterday Yondaime was the Akatsuki leader, and and and last friday it was Neji's dad, and the week before that we all agreed the Akatsuki leader is Rin, so where, how, what, huh ?


----------



## Akukairu (Jun 30, 2005)

why is it that every time a new character is introduced they suddenly become the akatsuki leader?  

if someone could just logical explain why they say somebody is the akatsuki leader it would be cool but .... look...


----------



## Negative-Ion (Jun 30, 2005)

Well Sandaime KazeKage cant be the leader, Sasori skinned him alive.


----------



## floopyliangchu (Jun 30, 2005)

Maxlee said:
			
		

> But but but but yesterday Yondaime was the Akatsuki leader, and and and last friday it was Neji's dad, and the week before that we all agreed the Akatsuki leader is Rin, so where, how, what, huh ?



lol lol lol


----------



## maxhrk (Jun 30, 2005)

akatsuki leader is... Mgrace! I have no evidence but i know it is him who is actual an akatsuki leader. 

heh heh.


----------



## Peyote (Jun 30, 2005)

The Akatsuki Leader is Shino's dad. I thought we all agreed on that?

Oh yeah...

*rolls around in the Konoha Landfill*


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Jun 30, 2005)

Lol @ Maxhrk, Mgrace's making this bogus theory to divert attention that s/he's really the Akatsuki leader


----------



## Akukairu (Jun 30, 2005)

Redstar said:
			
		

> Lol @ Maxhrk, Mgrace's making this bogus theory to divert attention that s/he's really the Akatsuki leader


at least if theres a akatsuki leader mgrace fc tomorrow i know who to blame


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Jun 30, 2005)

Aburame Shibi is the Akatsuki Leader, or its a new character. There are no other possibilities.


----------



## Low-fi Boy (Jun 30, 2005)

Akukairu said:
			
		

> at least if theres a akatsuki leader mgrace fc tomorrow i know who to blame



"Oh my god what have I done?!"
Lol, I'm sorry, I'll be good.


----------



## bobo (Jun 30, 2005)

What about Pakkun? They both sound the same.


----------



## Wrath (Jun 30, 2005)

I was going to trash these threads, but I guess it's not entirely disproved yet. We don't exactly know for sure whether that puppet really is the 3rd. So instead I merged them.


----------



## Onigun (Jun 30, 2005)

Wrath said:
			
		

> We don't exactly know for sure whether that puppet really is the 3rd. So instead I merged them.




wtf?


Is it just me or do 50% of the people on these boards suffer from reading comprehension?

Come on guys, its a freaking children manga, not War and Peace.


----------



## Akukairu (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah... this thread should get closed... that was pretty clearly the 3rd kazekage, they wouldnt have a whole chapter dedicated to explaining his disappearance then have chiyo clearly say that it was him then suddenly say he was being deceitful


----------



## itachidattebayo (Jun 30, 2005)

That is so stupid and lame.....the third Kazekage looks nothing like the leader and he's dead.....


----------



## Anazuraion (Jun 30, 2005)

the third was his puppet he summoned at the end not the leader of akutski


----------



## maxhrk (Jul 1, 2005)

remember the twist plot part in bleach manga? imagine Sasori puppeting the Akatsuki leader the whole time.. nobody in Akatsuki organization knew that! WOW! THAT IS AMAZING!(no sacarasm intended here)


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jul 1, 2005)

maxhrk said:
			
		

> remember the twist plot part in bleach manga? imagine Sasori puppeting the Akatsuki leader the whole time.. nobody in Akatsuki organization knew that! WOW! THAT IS AMAZING!(no sacarasm intended here)


yeah that might just be true, he would control him from distance with special poison...

akatsuki leader is the third kazekage:
-same hair according to the statue
-same eyes (double circle) according to the Third puppet
-the Sand elders think he couldn't have been defeated
-his body was never found

in all honnesty I'm more and more inclined to think Sasori is controlling everyone from the shadows now, that just fits a puppeter so much. especially since he seems not having aged a day! there's something about him, he's no regular member


----------



## wanderround (Jul 1, 2005)

There hair is NOTHING alike i mean come on if u look close the Puppet has his hair in a bun at the back and the puppet is meant to be the 3rd and if so he cant be the akatsuki leader for one if the akatsuki leader had his hair in a bun we would of noticed by now

U might as well say this is the Akatsuki leader
  Note not a real spoiler just in case someone gets offended and say DONT SPOIL THE STORY....(sheesh)


----------



## Devirochi (Jul 1, 2005)

Jiraiya_sama said:
			
		

> He is....
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



what a retarded post did you read the full chapter or just to the middle because you can see that the third kazakage is a puppet now sasori have it please dont post useless crap read the full chapter then try to post a good thing idiot LOL


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jul 1, 2005)

Devirochi said:
			
		

> what a retarded post did you read the full chapter or just to the middle because you can see that the third kazakage is a puppet now sasori have it please dont post useless crap read the full chapter then try to post a good thing idiot LOL


If I read only half of the chapter how could I post this pic you dimwit!
btw doesn't this double circle in the puppet eye remind you something? huh!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2005)

This has to be one of the of the most retarded things that Jiraiya-sama has ever said. Im writing this down.


----------



## Heldensheld (Jul 1, 2005)

Name: Ohamu Bukaka
Village: Land of faeries
Rank: Random person living on the streets
Age: 30-50
Special Abilties: Beg no jutsu, Give no jutsu- Genjutsu- F-ranked
Range: Close


----------



## eXshinobi (Jul 1, 2005)

To be honest, when I was reading the page where the Sand elders were talking about their Third, I was like, "That gotta be the Leader!" Then, Sasori dropped a bomb on us. The third Kazekage is dead...how? I don't know! I hope Sasori reveals it.


----------



## Shadow (Jul 1, 2005)

this should be moved in the crazy way out theory sections


----------



## tunaman (Jul 1, 2005)

Shd said:
			
		

> I thought that until I scroled next page of manga


^Wow me too.^  But we all know that Sakura is the leader.  Playing both sides.(That bitch)


----------



## Twizted (Jul 1, 2005)

All I can say is wow. I can''t believe this thread made it this far. You all are feeding this fire *As am I* which really demonstrates that Jiraiya sama is the master....*bows*.....

Ok people, he knows that the 3rd Kazekage is a puppet of Sasori's. We don't need anymore posts telling him that...Clearly most of us don't agree with his _theory_, but let the man have his opinion and lets get on to something else...


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 1, 2005)

*starts to write a proper arguement*

......

Wait no, that would just be silly.

*slaps J-sama in the mouth with a dead trout*


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jul 2, 2005)

whatsoever the double circle on the puppet eye is a strong hint


----------



## oski (Jul 2, 2005)

you theory absolutely idiotical


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 2, 2005)

Jiraiya_sama said:
			
		

> whatsoever the double circle on the puppet eye is a strong hint



You do realise that would mean that Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?

I shall say that again, in bold, *Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?*

*gets another trout ready to slap jsama with if he argues with this point*


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jul 2, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> You do realise that would mean that Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?
> 
> I shall say that again, in bold, *Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?*
> 
> *gets another trout ready to slap jsama with if he argues with this point*


what a friggin idiot
I guess it's useless trying to explain this theory to some random lowly morons


----------



## Necroziel (Jul 2, 2005)

seriously how the hell could it be the third kazekage we saw him there as a puppet and the third eye thing doesnt mean anything next youll be saying Kurenai is the third sharingan user because she has red eyes


----------



## Codde (Jul 2, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> You do realise that would mean that Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?
> 
> I shall say that again, in bold, *Sasori is taking orders from his own puppet, that he created?*
> 
> *gets another trout ready to slap jsama with if he argues with this point*


Well other people may not want to listen to a "pint-sized puppet user" so he created a powerful puppet that could easily command with fear...

In other words, someone that is dead. And since the Akatsuki are all kids afraid of ghosts, then they'd be scared of the leader.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 2, 2005)

Jiraiya_sama said:
			
		

> what a friggin idiot
> I guess it's useless trying to explain this theory to some random lowly morons



"Random lowly morons"....?

*looks around*  

Oh do you mean _me_?
Yes, I'm so lowly and random, with my 1,457 posts and 15,000 rep points.
What was I thinking questioning your amazing insightful theory?

Carry on Sir!

*edit*
Actualy changed my mind, I do want to argue with you afterall.

So your saying that Sasori is pretending to take orders from the puppet of SKK, right? Please, spell it out... my lowly moronic brain doesnt get it


----------



## Codde (Jul 2, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> "Random lowly morons"....?
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> ...


...

Your "lowly moronic" brain missed my post above.


----------



## Kimi Sama (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh no I did see that Code, but I was hoping the great jsama could take the time to explain it himself, since he took the time to insult my intelligence.

I think Sasori has done a good enough job being intimidating from inside his Hiruko puppet, personally. 

Gah I really cant be bothered with this arguement any more, so my final comment will be that it's interesting how vaguely similar hair and eyes makes SKK a candidate for being the leader. If it's that simple, Kurenai is the Other Last Uchiha. Her eyes do look a bit like Sharingan, afterall!


----------



## Codde (Jul 2, 2005)

Kimimaro Sama said:
			
		

> Oh no I did see that Code, but I was hoping the great jsama could take the time to explain it himself, since he took the time to insult my intelligence.
> 
> I think Sasori has done a good enough job being intimidating from inside his Hiruko puppet, personally.
> 
> Gah I really cant be bothered with this arguement any more, so my final comment will be that it's interesting how vaguely similar hair and eyes makes SKK a candidate for being the leader. If it's that simple, Kurenai is the Other Last Uchiha. Her eyes do look a bit like Sharingan, afterall!


Don't forget she's a genjutsu specialist like Itachi....

She is the *1st* or *2nd* Mangekyo Sharingan user!  Or better yet, Megakyo Sharingan due to the eye difference.


----------



## qOcOp (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe sasori didnt really killed him, he used a jutsu he knows that makes a clone of him but weaker and it dont disappears, it makes chiyo thinks that he killed the 3rd kazekage but really the 3rd kaze is just chillin letting sasori take out the trash.


----------



## Jiraiya_sama (Jul 2, 2005)

well kimi-sama

there are several hints pointing to some links between akatsuki leader and the third kazekage:
1.the Sand elders doubt the third could have been killed
2.same spikey hair
3.last but not least *the third puppet eye has exactly the same double circles as the leader eyes*

I'm more & more inclined to think sasori is actually the founder of Akatsuki

let me explain this:
what if sasori had taken control of the third with some poison and turned him into a puppet in order to pull the strings of Akatsuki from the shadows? it fits a puppeter so well.

it fits chronogically too: sasori left the Sand 20yrs ago (ie at the end of the 3rd great war) and that's just a few monthes/years before Orochimaru left Konoha and joined Akatsuki

that's just a theory, don't give any credit to it and get a hold of yourself


----------



## Elvera (Jun 24, 2006)

These may seem a little outlandish to most, but at least my rumored theory #1 makes sense.

*Theory #1:* Tobi is Uchiha Obito. This makes sense to me, so just give it a chance. Kishimoto is said to be greatly inspired by Dragonball Z. I read somewhere about a connection that somebody had concluded: In DBZ, the character known as Buu was killed, only to be reincarnated/reborn as Uub (or so it says, I don't know because I tend not to watch this show). If Kishimoto really _is_ such a fan of DBZ, then the same idea could easily have been 'rubbed off' into Naruto somehow. *Obit*o=*Tobi*. There are several theories as to how this could be true, and I happen to have a favorite one, even though there's not tons of information to support it.

Every character in Naruto has this great story surrounding them, some of which intertwine at one point or another. Also, there are TONS of conspiracies. *What if* Itachi and Obito were in on something together? Why is Tobi so anxious to join Akatsuki, where Itachi happens to be? Why is Tobi so nice? Why does Itachi leave so abruptly- is it _really_ for the reasons we've heard over and over again, or could it be something more? A plan? An escape?

*Theory #2:* The Mysterious Leader of Akatsuki is Uzumaki Arashi. I've heard it all, and this one just seemed 100% ridiculous to me when I heard it. That is, until my friends and I started really talking about it. I have heard no supporting thesis for this one, but it would be kind of cool if it really were true.


----------



## killuahxh (Jun 24, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahahahahaahahhahaha!!!!


----------

